
Engineering Leaders Are Failing Themselves - mooreds
https://medium.com/@kathkeating_78433/engineering-leaders-are-failing-themselves-73678d41192b
======
remotecool
Skin color and gender do not make a better engineer. We should have diversity
of thoughts and ideas and educational backgrounds.

Ie: the content of our character and not the color of our skin.

